# Daiwa Certate Erfahrungen



## Tino (28. September 2011)

Hallo an alle

Ich liebäugel mit der neuen Daiwa Certate zum Mefo-angeln.

Gibt es da schon gewisse Erfahrungen für diese Rolle?


----------



## Klaus-a. (29. September 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Certate Erfahrungen*

Ich habe die Rolle seit 4 Jahren und bin  super zufrieden mit der Rolle,ich habe die 2500er auf eine Morethan Rute,perfekt.


----------



## kaizr (29. September 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Certate Erfahrungen*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Ich habe die Rolle seit 4 Jahren und bin  super zufrieden mit der Rolle,ich habe die 2500er auf eine Morethan Rute,perfekt.



Das bezweifel ich, da die Rolle erst aus diesem Jahr ist 

Die Rolle ist der absolute Hammer. Ich habe Sie probegefischt und das Laufverhalten ist m. M. nach besser als bei der Stella. Für welchen Kurs kannst Du die Rolle denn bekommen? Die liegt ja bei um die 500 €

MfG


----------



## Stachelritter86 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Certate Erfahrungen*



kaizr schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich, da die Rolle erst aus diesem Jahr ist



Das wiederum bezweifle ich, da es die Certate-Serie von Daiwa bereits länger gibt - vor über zwei Jahren habe ich mich zwischen Infinity Q Zaion und der Certate entscheiden müssen - solch ein Psychokrimi inkl. schlafloser Nächte bleibt einem im Gedächtnis haften!


----------



## Klaus-a. (29. September 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Certate Erfahrungen*

Mensch Leude die Daiwa Certate gibt es schon seit 2004 um genau zu sein.Und jetzt gibt es erst seit letztes Jahr ein neues Modell, meines wissens.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203359


----------



## kaizr (29. September 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Certate Erfahrungen*

Er spricht von 4 Jahren Erfahrung. Die neue Certate ist dieses Jahr in den Start gegangen und wurde dieses Jahr vorgestellt. Das erste Mal ist sie auf Bildern im vergangenen Jahr aufgetaucht. Somit ist es ausgeschlosses das er das neue Modell seit 4 Jahren fischt.

An meiner Aussage kann gezweifelt werden, aber die Fakten sprechen dagegen. 

Aber Deine Entscheidung ist na klar schwer gewesen, da es sich jeweils um TOP Produkte handelt. Ich würde mich immer für die Certate entscheiden.

MfG


----------



## kaizr (29. September 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Certate Erfahrungen*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Mensch Leude die Daiwa Certate gibt es schon seit 2004 um genau zu sein.Und jetzt gibt es erst seit letztes Jahr ein neues Modell, meines wissens.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203359



Genau, mehr wollte ich auch damit nicht sagen. Aber eine top Rolle!


----------



## Klaus-a. (29. September 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Certate Erfahrungen*



kaizr schrieb:


> Genau, mehr wollte ich auch damit nicht sagen. Aber eine top Rolle!



Absolut Top..#6.....:m


----------



## kaizr (29. September 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Certate Erfahrungen*

Was hast Du für die Rolle gezahlt? Mir wurde vor kurzem das alte Modell in der 4000er Größe für 280 € Angeboten.


----------



## BliWo (29. September 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Certate Erfahrungen*



kaizr schrieb:


> Was hast Du für die Rolle gezahlt? Mir wurde vor kurzem das alte Modell in der 4000er Größe für 280 € Angeboten.


 
Fische die 3500er seit ca. 3 Jahren auf Mefo und Zander - absolut top.

Habe noch ne 2te unbenutzte Rolle rumliegen; bei Interesse kannst Du mir ja ne PN schicken.

Martin


----------



## Tino (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Certate Erfahrungen*



kaizr schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich, da die Rolle erst aus diesem Jahr ist
> 
> Die Rolle ist der absolute Hammer. Ich habe Sie probegefischt und das Laufverhalten ist m. M. nach besser als bei der Stella. Für welchen Kurs kannst Du die Rolle denn bekommen? Die liegt ja bei um die 500 €
> 
> MfG




Ich meinte schon die NEUE!!!

Ich überlege ob es die Morethan Branzino 3000 oder die neue Certate werden soll.

Über Langzeiterfahrungen der Branzino würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank im Vorfeld


----------



## Grobi62 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Certate Erfahrungen*

Hi.
Ich habe die "alte" Certate und die läuft nach ca. 15maligem Angeln schon wie eine alte Kaffeemühle. Nach Aussage meines Händlers ist das durchaus kein Einzelfall. #d
Ich bin z.Z. auch im Begriff mir eine neue Rolle für meine Gummifischrute zu holen und hatte auch erst mit der neuen "Mag Sealed"  Certate geliebäugelt, tendiere aber nach dieser negativen Erfahrung jetzt doch zur Stella FE.

Gruß Bernd


----------

